# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Χηνακια με πρόβλημα στα πόδια

## GiannisMaki

Καλησπέρα σας! Πριν από ένα μήνα περίπου μου έδωσαν τέσσερα χηνακια, μιας εβδομάδας περίπου. Ενώ αναπτυσσόταν κανονικά, πριν από μία εβδομάδα, το ένα από αυτά άρχισε να μην μπορεί να πατήσει το ένα του πόδι κ μετά από μια-δυο μέρες κ το δεύτερο. Στην συνέχεια τα ποδαράκια του παραμορφώθηκαν, οι "πατούσες" τους περιστράφηκαν προς τα έξω κ δεν μπορεί να σταθεί καθόλου ορθιο, ούτε κ να περπατήσει φυσικά. Όρεξη έχει, τρώει κ πιβει νερό συνεχώς. Το πήγα στον κτηνίατρο, μου εδωσε αντιβίωση trisulvet και κάποιες βιταμίνες (vitamix). Μου είπε ότι είναι ή κάποιο μικρόβιο ή από έλλειψη βιταμινών κ ασβεστίου. Μέχρι κ σήμερα όμως δεν υπάρχει καμία βελτίωση, το αντίθετο θα έλεγα. Επίσης σήμερα άρχισε να εμφανίζει τα ίδια συμπτώματα κ ένα ακόμα χηνάκι. Είμαι πολύ στεναχωρημένος κ δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Αν μπορούσε κάποιος να με βοηθήσει θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαιτέρως.

----------


## sarpijk

Τα εχεις εξω τα χηναρια?

----------


## GiannisMaki

Κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας, όταν έχει καλό καιρό, τα έχω έξω. Το βράδυ τα βάζω μέσα γιατί έχει ακόμα λίγη ψυχρα και αρκετή υγρασία. Να ενημερώσω βέβαια ότι δυστυχώς το ένα ψόφησε χθες. Ελπίζω να προλάβω το δεύτερο κ να προστατέψω τα υπόλοιπα..

----------


## Αριστειδης

Έχουν splayed legs. Δες εδώ για να καταλάβεις και να τα φτιάξεις.https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...=1559894215889 Θέλει άμεση φροντίδα

----------


## GiannisMaki

Δε νομίζω ότι είναι αυτό που λες Αριστείδη. Πρώτον τα ποδαράκια τους δεν ανοίγουν ούτε προς τα έξω ούτε προς τα πίσω.Οι "πατούσες" τους περιστρέφονται προς τα έξω, στην ουσία παραμορφώνονται. Επίσης αυτό εμφανίζεται τον πρώτο καιρό, αν διάβασα σωστα. Εμένα το έπαθαν σχεδόν στον μήνα.

----------


## Παντελης χιος

Καλησπερα τελικα βρηκες τη ειχαν τα χηνακια

----------

